# Trolling motor battery



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone out there have recommendations for a trolling motor battery. I'm looking to buy a new one this year the one I have is about 3-4 seasons old, so I'm thinking that its probably at the end of its life span. Hopefully it will last another season. I'm currently considering the Optima blue top. It will be powering a 40lb thrust minnkota on a 12ft jon boat.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been very happy with my Optima's. I still haven't had them long enough to say that the cost has been worth it. But if they go for a few more years without a noticable loss in performance, I'll be extremely happy with my purchase. I've never been able to run them out of juice, even in some really rough conditions.

I've become a fan of AGM batteries and I had to replace my one year old flooded cell starting battery because it went bad and I moved to a Resolute (I think made by Exide) AGM battery. VERY happy with its performance.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is a great FAQ for batteries.

https://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm#AGM,%20or%20Absorbed%20Glass%20Mat%20Batteries

Im thinking of picking up an Optima for my trolling motor myself.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 20, 2007)

For regular batteries, the Wal-mart one's are tough to beat 

What's tougher to beat, is being able to replace one under warranty the morning of a tournament, at say, 4AM or so 

Been wanting to try one of the other types of batteries, researched them once, but forgot all that I learned! We roll with electric power only, and batteries are very important. I think the last one I passed on was due to the cost, the next time I do a battery/motor purchase, it will be to 24V, 48V if I ever hit the lottery


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2007)

OPTIMA!!! I have had these batteries in allot of the vehicles and PWCs I have owned and I love them. They never spill, you never have to do any maintenance on them except a charge and I have yet to burn one out. As soon as the batts I have in my boat now crap out I will be switching to the Optima batteries. They are pricey but well worth it IMHO.


----------

